# January 14th BMQ



## Robinson1986 (16 Nov 2012)

Hey everyone just got my job offer for ACISS and I accepted. Going to be starting BMQ in St.Jean January 14th, travel date the 12th! Just seeing if anyone else is going to be there.


----------



## Timberwolf (16 Nov 2012)

Congrats!

I'll be there as well, Infantry.


----------



## Robinson1986 (16 Nov 2012)

Awesome infantry was my second choice. Where are you coming out of? Ill be taking the train then shuttle from the airport.


----------



## rmongeon (24 Nov 2012)

Same here, aciss


----------



## Robinson1986 (1 Dec 2012)

rmongeon said:
			
		

> Same here, aciss



Awesome where abouts are you coming from?


----------



## Sinistril (6 Dec 2012)

I'm also Jan 14th, ACOp!

Coming from Mission, BC (close to Vancouver)


----------



## sim_verret (7 Dec 2012)

Me for SSCIA the french version of ACISS I think. Starting the 14th and I'm from Quebec city.


----------



## Robinson1986 (7 Dec 2012)

Awesome, getting excited should be good times.


----------



## freddy (20 Dec 2012)

I begin my BMQ on the 14th too, ACISS.  Looking foward to it


----------



## Robinson1986 (20 Dec 2012)

freddy said:
			
		

> I begin my BMQ on the 14th too, ACISS.  Looking foward to it



Awesome, Freddy! Ill be taking a train in from Belleville and will be taking the shuttle from the airport.


----------



## freddy (20 Dec 2012)

Robinson1986 said:
			
		

> Awesome, Freddy! Ill be taking a train in from Belleville and will be taking the shuttle from the airport.



Was going to do the same, but my dad insisted on driving me there.


----------



## Robinson1986 (5 Jan 2013)

One more week! Today is my last day of work, I'm taking this week to condition myself more. See you there


----------



## ChuckACISS92 (11 Jan 2013)

I will also be attending BMQ on the 14th. ACISS and from Ottawa, ON


----------



## freddy (11 Jan 2013)

Tomorrow's the day. Finished packing my stuff up, paperwork's done. This is it.


----------



## sim_verret (12 Jan 2013)

Leaving for st-jean in 3 hours, should be there for 4 pm!


----------

